
Spotify Continues to Grow Faster Than Apple Music Thanks to Free Tier - janober
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/06/15/spotify-140-million-subscribers/
======
mvid
I'm surprised Apple doesn't include Apple Music for free in its ecosystem.
Seems like a minuscule cost to incentivize staying on Apple hardware

~~~
PatentTroll
Or at least at a discount like amazon does. Apple Music lacks the third party
integrations and web player that Spotify does, I'd need to see a couple of
bucks off for that to switch. As it is I don't see any advantage over Spotify
otherwise. And, even then, I'd be hard pressed to switch as Spotify has
superior discoverability imho.

